# Sunday's Show and Tell ...4/18/21



## jd56 (Apr 18, 2021)

Spring is so welcomed here on the Eastcoast.

Hope all being safe.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2021)

Got a pair of SKS Commuter II bluemels (fenders) for my 1987 Schwinn High Sierra project touring bike , *PMX.*




Got this book ,as well as watching videos to aid in my touring/camping adventures.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 18, 2021)

This is a chocolate mold for a 5 pound bar that Hershey would sell to other candy makers who used their chocolate. Those are 2 full sized seats to give you perspective on size. I love chocolate and vintage stuff. I had to have it. Does anyone have anything like this? Enjoy and stay safe.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 18, 2021)

Viking leather tool bag and awesome Search light


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2021)

I came back to Hershey and had a couple bikes waiting for me. The first is an 1892/3 Crescent and a 1941-ish Elgin.  A local ex Wheelmen I befriended willed me his 1908-1910 Dursley Pedersen.  Sadly Charlie passed away last month.  He road the bike in a Wheelmen century ride at some point and got credited for the ride.  A few years later a Marge-somebody became a power figure within the Wheelmen and took away his century ride credit because of the bike's pneumatic tires; that is why Charlie was an ex-wheelmen.  The Dursley rides great, thank you Charlie!
Also an albumen print photo of what maybe the Kansas City Wheelmen.  Some NOS TOC grips made by a North Attleboro, MA silversmith, and the earliest bicycle bell I now own.


----------



## all riders (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't collect a lot of metal toys, but for 8 bucks it was coming home with me (Buddy L).  Also got a Hawthorne deluxe tank covered in at least three different paint jobs--was able to get to original on one side and mostly ghosting of original on the other.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I came back to Hershey and had a couple bikes waiting for me. The first is an 1892/3 Crescent and a 1941-ish Elgin.  A local ex Wheelmen I befriended willed me his 1908-1910 Dursley Pedersen.  Sadly Charlie passed away last month.  He road the bike in a Wheelmen century ride at some point and got credited for the ride.  A few years later a Marge-somebody became a power figure within the Wheelmen and took away his century ride credit because the bike has pneumatic tires; that is why was an ex-wheelmen.  The bike rides great, thanks Charlie!
> Also an albumen print photo of what maybe the Kansas City Wheelmen.  Some NOS TOS grips made by a North Attleboro, MA silversmith, and the earliest bicycle bell I own.
> 
> View attachment 1393221
> ...



small world,this is 2 blocks from me brant.


----------



## JKT (Apr 18, 2021)

I picked up this 1936 Art Deco Weaver 3 1/2 ton floor jack at a small local on-line auction for $58.00 .. it works as it should rolls easily and doesn't leak a drop of oil.. they were originally green with red fenders and possibly " grill" …


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2021)

picked up this late 1920s elgin and grabbed this firestone last weekend
with a 1950s rollfast,but am looking forward to putting this together monday
when i unpack it as it arrived late friday ,hawthorne speedline


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2021)

Got this sweet fork for my Klunker/26” BMX bike.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Apr 18, 2021)

Went to buy a used workbench yesterday ...






... and came away with this Shelby (I think), JC Higgins ...





... and a Columbia Firebolt.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 18, 2021)

Tid bits from the Dudley Show today.  Ladies Iver frame , fork , some fenders thanks to Aaron. Should have brought my camera. Great turn out.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 18, 2021)

I got a heads up on FB from @Handyman about this on Ebay. I didn't have the cash to hit Buy It Now and luckily it didn't sell and the seller relisted it and I got to bid and and won! I needed it for my 1899 Ladies Iver. If you ever talk to my wife, please do not tell her what I paid for this tiny piece of metal!!!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 18, 2021)

Got some good stuff this week,Plus a bunch more at the Connecticut show but no pictures yet


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 18, 2021)

tech549 said:


> picked up this *late* _*1920s*_ _*elgin*_ last weekend
> View attachment 1393260



Might be an early 1930’s Westfield-built Sears Elgin motorbike, with that trumpet joint between the truss tube and the seat tube mast; e.g., 1931-J?


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 18, 2021)

Picked this up just over a week ago but didn’t have it together for last weeks show and tell. 
It’s a 54 or 56 Schwinn Starlet. Bike was really clean even before I took it apart and cleaned everything. Still has its original Typhoon cord whitewalls and Schwinn tubes.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy Sunday folks!
Anyone have a Corbin 2 speed coaster arm in their stash that they would part with to help me finish my new hub? 

Pretty sure it is assembled incorrectly (drive side and non-drive appear reversed) but hopefully I can get it right.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 18, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Happy Sunday folks!
> Anyone have a Corbin 2 speed coaster arm in their stash that they would part with to help me finish my new hub?
> 
> Pretty sure it is assembled incorrectly (drive side and non-drive appear reversed) but hopefully I can get it right.



I couldn't buy that and the badge! Im glad someone here got it!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 18, 2021)

eye finely opened a box my mother left before she kicked the bucket...oh!  and    pearl also left me her bucket for when my thyme scoots along...thanks pearl....


----------



## nightrider (Apr 18, 2021)

Picked this up for $6. Circa 1900-1920. Hand made. Cleaned, painted, rewired 2 hours after bringing it home. Going to convert it to a wall sconce when I find the right parts.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 18, 2021)

Just returned from the Thompson CT Swap (Formerly Dudley swap) I didn’t buy any bikes but I picked up some interesting stuff. And saw some great bikes and people.


----------



## hm. (Apr 18, 2021)

Scored this sweet pair of Studded Balloon gumwalls from awesome caber ADReese 







Super fast shipping, neatly packed and they look almost new. Thanks!


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 18, 2021)

I traded some stuff for this Major Taylor stem with light bracket a few weeks back. It has been rechromed.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 18, 2021)

Found this at a local swap meet this week. A monark super deluxe!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 18, 2021)

*Thanks JD and i hope life is good in No Folk ,First swap meet for me in some time now,,not to much bike stuff ,,but shooting the poop with Mr Cycleplane {Tyler} was a Hoot ,So we got some tins,train crossing lamps,a Beauty of a Buddy L cement mixer,some real signs ,,a nice friction motorcycle,,,a trophy for my friend who to this day, still builds Dart Carts with Rear Mc Culloch chainsaw motors,,some yard art stuff to hang plants from  and a 9 week old Bloodhound named Higgins


































*


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 18, 2021)

Got a repro tank for my 1940 Dx


----------



## stezell (Apr 18, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Went to buy a used workbench yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 1393310
> 
> ...





RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Thanks JD and i hope life is good in No Folk ,First swap meet for me in some time now,,not to much bike stuff ,,but shooting the poop with Mr Cycleplane {Tyler} was a Hoot ,So we got some tins,train crossing lamps,a Beauty of a Buddy L cement mixer,some real signs ,,a nice friction motorcycle,,,a trophy for my friend who to this day, still builds Dart Carts with Rear Mc Culloch chainsaw motors,,some yard art stuff to hang plants from  and a 9 week old Bloodhound named HigginsView attachment 1393468
> 
> View attachment 1393470
> 
> ...



Great score with Higgins, Rudy! My first buddy was a Bloodhound named Roscoe. 

Sean


----------



## Nashman (Apr 18, 2021)

I've been busy buying cool stuff too. A couple of original Japanese made tin cars: Marusan 1951 Caddy with repro box, Haji 1960 Ford with original box, a boxed Corgi 2001 Monkeemobile, a Stubby porcelain door push ( I'm thinking original), a 2014 limited edition 60th ( 1954-2014) anniversary gold hardware Fender U.S.A. 



Stratocaster guitar with tweed case, a NOS Stewart Warner floating hub ( thanks Caber z-bikes). I used a few pics from the Ebay auctions as my pictures tend to suck.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 18, 2021)

I went to a sale a couple hours from hour through some beautiful country and got some parts and a couple bikes a transgender schwinn and a old packard (if anyone knows the maker let me know please ) a plastic bmx seat, a couple original tires ,a pair of cobra grips , a new departure model r track hub , and a model d, 5 sets of handle bars for a buck each , cycle truck chain guard which I needed, 4 skiptooth sprockets, and other things the guy Ramon running the sale was really a nice honest guy I was one of two guys there when it opened we had the place to ourselves for the first hour yes it took awhile to go through everything he had collected for 20 years. The schwinn has a locking fork unfortunately the lock has been drilled it has Schwinn typhoon cord tires in great shape and the front hub is a drum brake however he put a worksman porkchop? Inside it and a sliding rail seat frame so had a couple things going for it and the packard he said was a 1936 it has a Torrington Art Deco stem, braced drop stand, triple step rims, sweet handle bars and I wanted a rusty prewar for my wife so it fit the Bill


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2021)

My new tandem


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I went to a sale a couple hours from hour through some beautiful country and got some parts and a couple bikes a transgender schwinn and a old packard (if anyone knows the maker let me know please ) a plastic bmx seat, a couple original tires ,a pair of cobra grips , a new departure model r track hub , and a model d, 5 sets of handle bars for a buck each , cycle truck chain guard which I needed, 4 skiptooth sprockets, and other things the guy Ramon running the sale was really a nice honest guy I was one of two guys there when it opened we had the place to ourselves for the first hour yes it took awhile to go through everything he had collected for 20 years. The schwinn has a locking fork unfortunately the lock has been drilled it has Schwinn typhoon cord tires in great shape and the front hub is a drum brake however he put a worksman porkchop? Inside it and a sliding rail seat frame so had a couple things going for it and the packard he said was a 1936 it has a Torrington Art Deco stem, braced drop stand, triple step rims, sweet handle bars and I wanted a rusty prewar for my wife so it fit the Bill
> 
> View attachment 1393624
> 
> ...



That Packard looks like an early 36 lady's Colson. Nice!


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 18, 2021)

I was also gifted this sweet original set of Carlisle  26x2.125 tires by the cabes c1b1 I’m thinking about building my first klunker around them. Thanks again


----------



## stoney (Apr 18, 2021)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Thanks JD and i hope life is good in No Folk ,First swap meet for me in some time now,,not to much bike stuff ,,but shooting the poop with Mr Cycleplane {Tyler} was a Hoot ,So we got some tins,train crossing lamps,a Beauty of a Buddy L cement mixer,some real signs ,,a nice friction motorcycle,,,a trophy for my friend who to this day, still builds Dart Carts with Rear Mc Culloch chainsaw motors,,some yard art stuff to hang plants from  and a 9 week old Bloodhound named HigginsView attachment 1393468
> 
> View attachment 1393470
> 
> ...



Great haul Rudy. Especially the adorable pup.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 18, 2021)

Picking up an 1895 Schwinn Tandem, next month.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 18, 2021)

Just got home from picking up this 36? girls Colson.  The license topper, tail light, drop stand and Davis Deluxe tires were nice additions.  Just needs a bath and pair of grips.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 18, 2021)

Another plate for the box, Sacramento County......out of the 204 Ca. plates I have and 146 different cities, this is the only 4 year plate I have seen. 



My other Sacramento plates.....











My cactus orchid has started its short lived show of psychedelic flowers.....


----------



## petritl (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 18, 2021)

A 62 Fleet from its original owner


----------



## marching_out (Apr 19, 2021)

First step on the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem. I have a problem but can't let some things pass me by. Picked up this 1985 Giant built Schwinn Predator Gremlin. Even the the wife liked it. She thinks it's cute. Maybe for the future grandkid?


----------



## biggermustache (Apr 19, 2021)

‘79 Spitfire before and after cleaning and putting tires on it. 


Bought from the original owner who got it for Christmas in Redondo Beach, California and brought it when his family moved to Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Apr 26, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Went to buy a used workbench yesterday ... (redacted)
> 
> ... and came away with this Shelby (I think), JC Higgins ...
> 
> View attachment 1393315




It's not a Shelby. It's a Ross.


----------



## WhiteBuffalo (May 4, 2021)

all riders said:


> I don't collect a lot of metal toys, but for 8 bucks it was coming home with me (Buddy L).  Also got a Hawthorne deluxe tank covered in at least three different paint jobs--was able to get to original on one side and mostly ghosting of original on the other.View attachment 1393239
> 
> View attachment 1393240
> 
> View attachment 1393241



Is the tank for sale?


----------

